# Sonnenbarsche und Kaulquappen



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2006)

Hi.

In der Literatur wird ja immer behauptet __ Sonnenbarsche fressen Kaulquappen.

Hab in meinem Teich ca. 28 Sonnenbarsche (verschiedene Arten).
Dieses ja haben wieder Erdkröten im Teich gelaicht. Dachte mir die überleben sowieso nicht, da die Sonnenbarsche alle wegfressen.
Nix da, die Kaulquappen werden völlig ignoriert. So viele Kaulquappen hatte ich noch nie im Teich.

Wieso rühren die Sonnenbarsche sie nicht an?
Nicht das mich das stört, mich interessiert einfach warum die diese natürliche Nahrung verschmähen.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2006)

ich dachte eigentlich __ sonnenbarsche fressen alles was nicht bei 3 aus dem Wasser ist und seien die feinde jedes FKK-Badegastes? 

und dann verschmähen sie den Froschlaich?

Du hast ja komische Fische... hast Du sie vielleicht zu sehr verwöhnt?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

> ich dachte eigentlich __ sonnenbarsche fressen alles was nicht bei 3 aus dem Wasser ist und seien die feinde jedes FKK-Badegastes?
> 
> und dann verschmähen sie den Froschlaich?


Das dachte ich eigentlich auch immer, mich wunders ja auch.




> Du hast ja komische Fische... hast Du sie vielleicht zu sehr verwöhnt?


 Nee, hab ich nich. Wenn ich einen Regenwürm ins Wasser schmeiße stürzen sie sich auch wie wild drauf.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2006)

..möglicherweise enthalten die kaulquappen von erdkröten stoffe, die den barschen nicht zusagen?!..erdkröten selbst können sich ja auch gegen katzen verteidigen(sprühen bitterstoffe oder ähnliches?!)

lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2006)

stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> ..möglicherweise enthalten die kaulquappen von erdkröten stoffe, die den barschen nicht zusagen?!..erdkröten selbst können sich ja auch gegen katzen verteidigen(sprühen bitterstoffe oder ähnliches?!)
> 
> lg thomas


Das hab ich ja auch vermutet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo  ,beiss doch mal auf eine drauf,dann kannst du dir schon denken warum deine __ Sonnenbarsche lieber Regenwürmer fressen.Ich hab selbst noch keine probiert,sollen aber schmecken wiealte Schuhsohlen .Forellen rühren die auch nicht an,und die fressen normalerweise alles.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2006)

woher die Leute immer wissen wie alte Schuhsohlen schmecken...


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2006)

Das "Problem" hatte ich auch, Kaulquappen ohne Ende. Die wuchsen und wuchsen - und auf einmal waren sie innerhalb von ein paar Tagen weg. Weglaufen konnten sie nicht - sie hatten noch keine Beine. Vielleicht warten die __ Barsche bis das Futter groß genug ist ? (Es war auch letzes Jahr so, solange die klein waren schwammen die dem __ Barsch um den Kopf herum, als sie größer waren - alles weg...)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2006)

Hab heute festgestellt das sie gar nicht mehr wachsen. In meinem anderen Teich sind sie viel größer und bekommen schon Beine. Die anderen sind seit Wochen unverändert. Es sind auch weniger geworden, schwimmen aber den Barschen immernoch vor der __ nase rum.

Komisch oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
dazu habe ich unter "www.oekostation.de" folgendes gefunden:

Sollten sie einen „Frosch“ in einem Fischteich erspähen, so können sie fast sicher sein, es mit einer __ Erdkröte zutun zu haben. Bei uns sind sie die einzige Art, deren Kaulquappen den Fischen auf Grund eingelagerter Bitterstoffe nicht zum Opfer fallen.

Kann das auch anhand des Teiches meiner Schwiegermutter bestätigen, bei ihr laichen alle möglichen Lurche, aufkommen tut aber nur der Erdkrötenlaich.
Ich selbst habe deshalb auch keine Fische.

Gruß,
Andrej


----------

